# Foremost Machinery Drill Press (3/4 hp, 5/8 Chuck, Table model) ??



## FWBGBS (Jul 13, 2009)

Good morning all,

I found this DP for $200 in nice condition. Assuming the run-out is minimal and the vibration is close to nil is the asking price fair? I'm looking for a base price so I can haggle if negative nuances are found upon closer inspection. Also, if bought and further problems occur will replacement parts be easily had? Thanks in advance.





Brad


----------



## BeachedBones (Jan 31, 2009)

I don't know that brand, but I bought a very similar DP in looks and specs for 200$ new.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

It seems like some I've seen for $99 new


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

$200 for a used bench top drill press seems pretty high to me. Add another $50 to $100 to it and you can buy a pretty decent new floor model.


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

spitin image of an older craftsman. and i do mean exact. i have an older craftsman floor model I bought used for $100. works great. it looks clean (repainted?) so I'd say a base price for a used knock off brand at $100 and bought for $75. just a guess.


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

Agree with David….if you look at my shop pics you will see a Craftsman table mount I bought for $50 used at a garge sale. Works like a champ.


----------



## FWBGBS (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks for all your replies fellas, truly.

I was holding out hope that a veteran member would tell me the company was affiliated with the Foremost outfit in IL. But, census has it that this thing is a knockoff at best. I will take all your heed and pass.

Thanks again, Brad


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

By the way Brad…welcome to Lumberjock's !!!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I just googled it, not much there. Probably the latest import from China.


----------



## Steelworker (Sep 23, 2009)

I have that exact drill press and it is a very heavy duty unit and will out drill most drill presses up to the $1,000 mark . As long as there is minimal run out on the chuck it is a major bargain . This drill came out around 1985 . What makes it so good is the size of the motor and it's power and the sturdiness of the whole frame . I have drilled up to 2" stock with ease !!!!! . But good quality drill bits are mandatory ! .


----------



## Steelworker (Sep 23, 2009)

A few words of advise from a steel worker , do not trust the specs on metal working equipment because this can be very misleading , the real proof is in the pudding as the saying goes ! . Like that drill press . It is an oldy but one hell of a goody !!!! .


----------

